# All Linux Distributions on a fast ftp



## rakeshishere (Sep 12, 2006)

Ok guys here is the ultimate site me as a noob in linux discovered and would like to share
Login as anonymous  *bitspyder.net/pic/smilies/smile2.png 
[B]ftp.surfnet.nl/pub/os/Linux/distr/[/B]

I think this should made as sticky coz i felt this site is really decent for downloading your fav linux distro


----------



## praka123 (Sep 12, 2006)

thenks ....


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 12, 2006)

well why did'nt u tell me this earlier??
i just finished downloading 5cd's of fc5 & will install it today


----------



## mehulved (Sep 12, 2006)

Besides you'll can visit *distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/ and for live cd list *www.frozentech.com/content/livecd.php


----------



## hard_rock (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank U VERY MUCH.. I was about to download... U gave me da link...


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 12, 2006)

Another site for downloading Linux ISO images with MD5 checksums *iso.linuxquestions.org/


----------

